# Front Fog light switch



## thevanblanc (Oct 25, 2010)

Has anyone ever fitted a front fog light switch to a 2002-2006 Sevel based motorhome (Citroen, Peugeot or Fiat). On the dash there is a rear fog light switch, 4 way flashers, ASR if fitted, mirror demisters maybe and a blank for the front fog lights. The wiring for the front fogs is within the loom and is complete and connected to the dash. Behind the blanker there is a micro switch and warning light (front fog lights on) and all this works fine. My problem is the actual switch or "button". Can this purchased be purchased separately to replace the blanker or is there an adaptor or what. Any help or suggestions would be much appreciated. I have spoke with Citroen UK plus various dealers and they are no help whatsoever.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I replaced the rear fog light switch on my Fiat based Hymer but had to get part from Fiat dealer. Just ask for the front fog light switch. You will be asked for chassis number by parts dept so be prepared.


----------



## thevanblanc (Oct 25, 2010)

thanks for the advice but oh if it was so easy. I have not tried Fiat but Citroen are convinced that I have to buy the bank of switches including the printed circuit (its about 15cm by 5cm) that contains all the switches, cost £150 + VAT!!! I will try Fiat now and hope that works.


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Front fog lights*

Hi,
I have a Peugot Boxer dash in my2004 Mirage; I also have a problem with front fog lights.
They are fitted to front of vehicle but I can't find a switch to put them on!! Rear fog (only 1) works fine & as there is only 1 switch, I thought (hopefully) that maybe the front ones would work from that, too. Nooo.
So I shall be watching this topic for all the replies in my quest to get front fogs working!!

Here in joint hopefullness
Pam


----------



## thevanblanc (Oct 25, 2010)

Just come off the phone to Fiat in Stoke (who are also a motorhome service centre) and they confirm what Citroen told me and that is that you have to replace the whole bank of (5) switches in order to get the front fog light switch. However with Fiat they are quoting (TBC monday) about £55 whereas Citroen wanted £150! I am speaking to them again on monday to find out how big a job it is to fit and if too technical what will they charge.

I can confirm though that the blank front fog light switch (to the left of the 4 way flasher switch) is live and works my lights that are an after market fit. I am thinking of trying to adapt the blank switch to operate and act as the actual switch by fitting a couple of mini springs. Will keep you informed.

Would still like to hear from anyone else who has bumped into this problem.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

thevanblanc said:


> Just come off the phone to Fiat in Stoke (who are also a motorhome service centre) and they confirm what Citroen told me and that is that you have to replace the whole bank of (5) switches in order to get the front fog light switch. However with Fiat they are quoting (TBC monday) about £55 whereas Citroen wanted £150! I am speaking to them again on monday to find out how big a job it is to fit and if too technical what will they charge.
> 
> I can confirm though that the blank front fog light switch (to the left of the 4 way flasher switch) is live and works my lights that are an after market fit. I am thinking of trying to adapt the blank switch to operate and act as the actual switch by fitting a couple of mini springs. Will keep you informed.
> 
> Would still like to hear from anyone else who has bumped into this problem.


Will the front from a rear fog light fit the hole for the front fogs? If so, get a front from a scrapyard and fit it.


----------



## thevanblanc (Oct 25, 2010)

Have had the same advice from other forums - it seems the scrap yard route and a rear switch fitting is the way forward - might have to check MOT regulations to see if the switch icon can be the same although a large painted F or R on the switch will probably suffice.

Thanks to all for your advice


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Our fitter at work gets switches from a supplier. Will find out on Monday who his supplier is and will post again with the name. The switches are standard and will fit in all dashes.

Joe


----------



## thevanblanc (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Joe but problem solved.

For the record our Citroen switches are not the same. Each one of the five are slightly different, if not on the ouitside then on the inside of the moulding/blank/switch.

So the answer (and again this is for an early 2006 Citroen Jumper (LHD)) is that the rear fog light switch found in most scrap yards including mine will not fit.

The good news is that it is very easy to adapt the blank that is fitted to the front switch (left of the 4 ways in my case). There are four lugs, one on each corner (NOT the 3 little clip bits that hold it in) and these act as stoppers. Remove these with a sharp knife and the blanker will now work as a switch. However you now need (for MOT) to be able to see the "on" warning light and the now "switch" should illuminate at night. How you go about this is your choice but I followed directions from another site and it worked perfectly and am more than happy with the outcome and it cost diddly!

So thanks again for all the suggestions and advice and if anyone wants to know anything else about this please pm me.


----------

